# Anybody have this weird DP symptom?! Instinct rather than cognition?



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anyone have this weird symptom that you don't know why or what your doing but yet you are still able to do it. For example, I play basketball and yet I have no idea what I'm doing or how I even can play, yet I've been playing for past year. It's like I'm doing things by instinct not really using my cognitition.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes! It's like thinking in a new way. "Instinct" as you say, as opposed to a conscious thought process.


----------



## yellow_lamp (Sep 5, 2015)

Definitely. I've been feeling like this about life in general, even about speaking and moving. I think it appeared after I started to overanalyze things. This makes me think about how robotic creatures we actually are and at the same time how complicated our mind is.


----------



## peter123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I had felt this way.. but tbh if you think bout it..you were always in control even if you feel you were'nt... the mind has its way of justifying or in this case fooling you to believe you weren't in control. You did all of it in all conciousness... its only cos you feel you have this condition that you may forget or overlook the fact that you were always in control.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

I guess you mean the feeling of functioning "automatically". Yes, I experience that.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Op- Definitely. This symptom seems to be the toughest one to heal out of all my DP/DR symptoms.. I've severely decreased the other symptoms I have but I just cant figure this one out... Its like i cant comprehend things correctly but at the same time I can. Maybe there is parts of our unconcious mind at work here, doing the thinking for us even though we don't realize it? Or maybe its just intuition and instinct (like you said) guiding us? I'm gonna keep searching for the answer to this symptom though. Theres gotta be a way to improve it.


----------



## katiej (Jan 21, 2012)

I have this exact thing. I walk around and do things and there's this "how do I know how to do that "question that pops into my head . It's like I haven't a clue who I am or what I'm doing or where I am yet I am doing everything as if I do know all the above . I know obviously I do know who and where I am but there's this feeling that I don't so when I just go and do things automatically I'm like confused at how I knew how to do that . Can u relate ?


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey Katie I do know who I am but I just don't have that control or cognitive feeling that I know what I'm really doing even though I'm doing it. My memory sucks bad too but I figure how to manage by the grace of god lol


----------



## kamil (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel exactly the same thing. I always felt that i just did things by instinct or intuition rather than thinking things through. I didn't know how i did what i did.


----------

